# Feeling distracted and can't think straight?



## jen1017 (Dec 22, 2008)

For the past few days I've been feeling kind of heavy headed and can't focus very well and have bad concentration, kind of a foggy disorganized mind.

I hate the way it feels, like I can't think or think critically.

Last week was a really great week, but this week has been kind of terrible. :/


----------



## aftershave (Jun 9, 2011)

I know how you feel, one day I can feel almost normal and the next day I feel crazy as shit and just wanna crawl up in a corner and die because of the DP...

Stay strong!


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

I hear you. I'm not sure how much of this is dp and how much anxiety, but I'm getting ready to move and start a new job, and it feels, on some level, completely undoable, like I just can't make it through that. I like to think that feeling is just an extension of what I had in the first couple of years of my dp, which were those thoughts that nothing was real, this was all a dream, etc., and my mind is getting closer to reality.


----------

